# new cabinets-oil or impervo??



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

need to paint some custom made cabinets...not too many..cabinets in a florida room...i was planning on oil base priming them , and then using a bm oil based paint which is what i've done in the past......but i've heard so many good thing about water based impervo regarding its hard /smooth finish...i was thinking about using that instead....whats your opinion??? would love to know


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

If you are painting them white. Stay with the waterbase. Oil based will yellow with time.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Paint, oil is much more resistant to staining and enviromental attacks. Also easy to clean.

As an example, I have never seen waterbased use on a boat.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

oil based satin impervo is awesome...if you really want to go with water based, try out SW's pro-classic...it's awesome

...but I vote for oil, especially on cabinets


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*Stay away from oil if you can as a finish*



lornmastro said:


> need to paint some custom made cabinets...not too many..cabinets in a florida room...i was planning on oil base priming them , and then using a bm oil based paint which is what i've done in the past......but i've heard so many good thing about water based impervo regarding its hard /smooth finish...i was thinking about using that instead....whats your opinion??? would love to know


Muralo waterborne 100%acrylic is a fantastic finish for wood. I have used BM Impervo oil for many years in the past, day in and day out. It is a great product if it were not for the smell and clean up. Not a good choice to use on repaints or hospitality type jobs for that reason. One question, they have pressed the issue of oil based paints going away. If it does come to pass how will you touch them up? I used thousands of gallons of the Satin oil and give thanks to God for a durable waterborne acrylic. Also, cabinets are not in the same subjected environment as a ship so go on sailing ...


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

Its hard to beat satin impervo oil.
pimp's got a good point on the issue of the color white.
I suspect that the florida room is a very well lit room with a lot of windows. If that is the case, I would use the imervo oil since the color white would not yellow as much in a sunny room verses cabinets kept in a dark room.
We tried the impervo latex but always had a problem with the finish fish eyeing(on new wood that was absolutely free of any oil, siicone).
Their rep said it was me not cleaning well enough but I disaggreed. Either way, I could never get as good a finish as the oil. 
If you can spray the cabinets off site. You might want to try the tinted lacquer. That always looks great.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*WB impervo*

I have heard of people having the fish eye problem when spraying it, but not when brushing it, where you spraying? I have brushed it occasionally with no problems but have another WB product I use more often for spraying and a third WB product I am trying out for my brushwork.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Dean,I know You and I are big Grahams fans ...so what are the new finishes you are referring to ? Anything by Muralo ?(is it all I have heard ?)Thank You


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

Muralo is great if you like the look of painted rubber on your trim. Very, very tough finish though; i guess that is why they call it Superpaint.

Waterborne Satin Impervo provides an excellent looking finish for an acrylic. Tough too but only after it has cured for awhile. Part of the trim in my house is painted with oil Impervo, part is painted with waterborne Impervo. I can barely tell the difference- my family could never tell the difference. Bonus- i think the stuff flies on compared to oil; great when you bid/estimate a job, not so great when it's a T/M job.


----------



## zico (Mar 18, 2006)

*Good Luck with Satin & Impervo*

We have have had good luck using BM's Satin and Impervo on cabinetry.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> need to paint some custom made cabinets...not too many..cabinets in a florida room...i was planning on oil base priming them , and then using a bm oil based paint which is what i've done in the past......but i've heard so many good thing about water based impervo regarding its hard /smooth finish...i was thinking about using that instead....whats your opinion??? would love to know


Stay with the oil. Satin Impervo is great product, we use it exclusively unless customers insist on something else; which usually results in us cursing some inferior product they supply. Many painters love latex trim because they can recoat so quickly and cleanup is easier, but latex on interior wood deserves the same fate as Saddam Hussien in my opinion. :notworthy


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a tough call

The waterborne is a l m o s t as good durability-wise, and I'd have to say it's a l m o s t as good looks-wise
It's not much different to work with, maybe a little quicker
And it is easier clean-up and less smelly

You know I love working with oil, but if the customer doesn't have a preference, maybe this would be a good time to try out the waterborne

They'll be times when you'll really want to, or need to, use it anyway soon enough (latex on it now, customer worried about the odor of oil, etc.)

If they are lower cabs and drawers that will get used often in a kitchen/messy/scratchy environment I'd go for the oil


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*WB's*

Currently, if I am spraying satin on trim work or if someone really wants satin on their walls (they have to beg before I put satin on walls though), I use Graham's Ceramic Satin. It sprays great, looks smooth and it not prone to sagging.

For brushwork, I have been leaning towards the Insl-x cabinet coat since it flows out better and the Grahams does not cover very well when brushing in the very light white colors. I have had some issues with the cabinet coat, so I have not decided for sure if I will use it for good on trim but it flows as well or better than the WB impervo and gets harder. I think it would be more prone to sagging when sprayed (have not tried it though)

Both cabinet coat and Grahams have awesome adhesion compared to WB Impervo (try a test on unsanded high gloss oil sometime).


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

DeanV
The latex impervo fish eyeing only happened when spraying. We never did try brushing it. And all three times were painting cabinets.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

wow...thanks all for all your replies your all the best...the int. designer wants to put a antique type of glaze over the cabinet...base color an off white ...glazed with a light peachy color. i discussed the options with her and she said she wanted to use an oil...hey slick ..this is the customer who used the fine paints of europe on there other cabinets...so i'm considering myself lucky useing:thumbup: regular oil paint in leiu of fine paints of europe.lol


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Impervo's like a dream compared to the FPE
I'm sure your customer will be satisfied with it





I'm sure you will be too
:laughing:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with those who mentioned Muralo's waterbourne, one of the first ones out there and its great, sprays good and brushes best for a water based product.


----------

